# HELP NEEDED - pictures of underwear



## lukasgunar (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello everybody.

A friend of mine asked me if I could take some shots of underwear for his friend's web page. As I have never done such a photography before, I would like to ask you for some advice. Pictures should be taken on a black dummy (please see some pictures from her web page). Based on my friends words they should have two strong sources of light (if I'm correct around 750 Watts). I do have Canon 30D with Speedlite 580EX but I'm not really sure if using a flash is a right choice.
Could you please give me any advice how should I set up the place (probably with using just common household things)?

Thank you for any advice

lukas


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 8, 2007)

Personally I dont like the shots they DO have, and I dont think your supposed to show shots that arent yours.

ANYWAY -  I would get a few worklamps with some "Reveal" brand bulbs, to give a better light spectrum, and light it from both sides, and elimnate the flash.

If the bulbs are too hotspotted, bounce them off of something, a nearby wall or something.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 8, 2007)

Tte two shots above were done using two softboxes. You can tell becuase there's no harsh light on the panties themselves and there's much of the black form that's white. 

Your best bet is to use softboxes so you don't have nasty hotspots on the models, than again it's for web use so you don't have to be so perfect for those. 

If you buy another 580 and some picket wizards, you can build the softboxes yourself with some boxes, tissue paper, rubber bands, and some tin foil and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between your makeshift softboxes and the real deal.


----------



## bluerangeriii (Jun 8, 2007)

the 430 also supports slave so you could use that.  its a bit cheaper.


----------



## weber (Aug 7, 2007)

in my opinion you should do it on a live, good looking model


----------



## Tom_Tom (Aug 10, 2007)

I would agree , Using a real life model will look better and more professional.


----------



## AdamZx3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree as well...women look at the whole picture not just the underwear (unlike most men  ) They see the beautiful models and that makes them want to  buy them because subliminally they think they will look like that.

If you can't convince them that its a better marketing decision and/ or its a budget issue I would buy 2 clamp lights from walmart and two 100watt reveal bulbs to add to the flash as fill. Position them to the sides of the mannequin and use your flash on camera (or even hold off to the side of the camera with a sync cord). You can control the intensity of the hotlights by increasing the shutter (closing the aperture will reduce the flash and ambient light).


----------

